# Stumped on 2 speaker install.



## edpdx (Feb 21, 2012)

My daughters door speaker got damaged on her chevy (1974) before we bought the car. Only the passenger door speaker ever worked. I bought and installed a new set of 5.25's.

I am only getting sound from the same side as before. There is no left channel at all- not even a whisper. The stereo looks like a stock or old aftermarket AM/FM/Cass.

Can anyone verify wiring:

Black: Grnd
Red: PWR
Blue:ANT?
White:
Yellow: Constant?
Gray:LEFT OR RIGHT
Green:LEFT OR RIGHT

R. SPKR< gray+ ?-

L. SPKR< green+ ?-

Confusted in Portland sez thanks in advance


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

White is probably illumination (is it an old pioneer unit)?
Blue is antenna/ amplifier remote turn on lead, if equipped

As for the speakers, I believe gray is left, green is right. One should have a black stripe through it.

As for the speaker not working, I am betting that the speaker wires are broken in the door jamb. I would rerun the speaker wire (for both doors) in 16-2 gauge wire with a thick jacket (if you have a corner hardware store, you could also buy some flexible plastic tubing to run through the door jamb area around the wire to keep it from being chafed. Small diameter rubber tubing from an auto parts store would also suffice. Just make sure to tape it at each end to he wire so it won't walk down the wire from the door opening and closing.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

If it's factory wiring, those colors and today's terms wont mesh. If it's an aftermarket radio then the red, blue.... will be as stated. As for after market speaker wire colors:

White is front left, gray is front right
Green is rear left, purple is rear right


----------



## edpdx (Feb 21, 2012)

I pulled the unit from the dash... Ouch, it's a 1971-5 Sanyo FT 481.. Lucky for me there is a schematic on the top label. Unfortunately, It is convoluted and I am having trouble. It is for four speakers, and I am only installing 2 door speakers. Can anyone help sort this out for a 2 speaker system, please?


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Green is left speaker positive
Yellow is right speaker positive
Gray is ground for both
Basically, if you are rerunning speaker wire, run it from the radio to the speakers, tie the 2 negatives together and attach them to the Gray wire from the radio

Cap the blue and white wires.


----------



## edpdx (Feb 21, 2012)

CKJ1991, Nope. Tried this, no luck. Any other ideas?


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Try hooking a speaker up to the leads from the radio? I'm stumped unless the amp inside the radio has a channel out.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

Go buy her a new radio and bring her into the 21st century. Even the cheapest aftermarket head unit will be an improvement at this point.


----------

